# Is Gipsy Hill safe?



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying  a flat on Gipsy Road in Gipsy Hill, but was totally shit up yesterday by a work experience girl at work talking about gang violence and murder in some nearby areas. I'm a woman who's lived in Streatham for 14 years so I'm not daft, I know crime happens everywhere, but I 'cos I don't really know this area I just wanted to ask if anyone lives on or near that road for their opinion. 

The flat I'm thinking of buying is also a ground floor job, so am wondering if it's a particular burglary hotspot round there.

I think I'm getting first time buyer fear here!!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2012)

No worse than Streatham ime


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 28, 2012)

What Belushi says, the streets can be a bit eerily quiet at night, but it's generally safe. We were burgled once while we lived there, but that was by the junky who lived next door. There is a bit of a gang problem, but unless you're a teenager you wouldn't get any hassles.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

We live on an estate in gipsy hill. No problems at all. 

Your friend probably remembers a bit ago when 3 people died. Guy got shot 'by mistake', a kid got stabbed at the academy both in west Norwood and a guy died after being punched and hitting his head in palace.  But that was all 3 or 4 years ago. It's quiet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

Another one?


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Another one?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure there have been about 3 or four other "is XXX safe to live?" threads very very recently and all for roughly same area of London... or I might be wrong.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

No, it's really dangerous.  Fuck off and raise someone else's rent.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> No, it's really dangerous. Fuck off and raise someone else's rent.


 
Seriously go fuck yourself! You know nothing about me, my life, my background or for that matter my fucking politics.  I want to live somewhere I can walk home from the bus stop without getting raped you fucking dick.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Why the fuck has urban turned into some kind of tenant advice centre on the safety of south London?


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> Why the fuck has urban turned into some kind of tenant advice centre on the safety of south London?


 
Urban has always been some kind of tenant advice centre on the safety of south London.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Seriously go fuck yourself! You know nothing about me, my life, my background or for that matter my fucking politics. I want to live somewhere I can walk home from the bus stop without getting raped you fucking dick.


 
I have saved this quote and will be using it as my own when people wrong me online


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have saved this quote and will be using it as my own when people wrong me online


It's fucking class, that's what it is 

Just don't wear short skirts Dr Nookie n you'll be reet


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> It's fucking class, that's what it is
> 
> Just don't wear short skirts Dr Nookie n you'll be reet


 
Read that as "don't wear short shirts". That's advice we all need to follow.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Read that as "don't wear short shirts". That's advice we all need to follow.


That's right TruX. You especially after swanning it in hot places. There's no place for short sleeve shirts in South London


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

I like a girl in a short skirt or a long jacket regardless of her postcode


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> It's fucking class, that's what it is


 
It's the rage of a working class Brummie woman being accused of being yuppie scum is what it fucking is!!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> That's right TruX. You especially after swanning it in hot places. There's no place for short sleeve shirts in South London


 
I was thinking of shirts that show your tummy, not short sleeves. Short sleeved shirts are ace.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> It's the rage of a working class Brummie woman being accused of being yuppie scum is what it fucking is!!


Oh, your a woman! The short skirt thing then, just ignore that. I thought you were a bloke


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I was thinking of shirts that show your tummy, not short sleeves. Short sleeved shirts are ace.


Yer they are NOT a good look.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> Oh, your a woman! The short skirt thing then, just ignore that. I thought you were a bloke


 
What if she were a kilt-wearing Scottish bloke? Should he worry about rape?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> Yer they are NOT a good look.


 
Not that long ago that the young'uns were all over the short shirts.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Seriously go fuck yourself! You know nothing about me, my life, my background or for that matter my fucking politics. I want to live somewhere I can walk home from the bus stop without getting raped you fucking dick.


 
We all want to live somewhere where we can walk home without getting raped.  Sadly some of us can't do that because of rich fucks taking all the housing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> It's the rage of a working class Brummie woman being accused of being yuppie scum is what it fucking is!!


 
If it walks like a yuppie, talks like a yuppie, and wants to buy a house in someone else's community without knowing anything about the area like a yuppie, then i'd say it's a yuppie.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What if she were a kilt-wearing Scottish bloke? Should he worry about rape?


In South London? I doubt it.

I once lived next to this scottish nutter on Stockwell Park estate. He was a bit.. unstable, always wore a filthy kinda net wife-beater so we used to call him Rab C (but not to his face! ). Anyway one day he totally fucking lost it with a group of kids who'd been winding him up and jumped off his balcony with a fucking MACHETE and started threatening them  (he also shouted some bizarre racist abuse centering around Nelson Mandela). I hid in my bedroom and watched. They fucking legged it.

I guess he'd be safe enough in a kilt.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> If it walks like a yuppie, talks like a yuppie, and wants to buy a house in someone else's community without knowing anything about the area like a yuppie, then i'd say it's a yuppie.


 
You don't think you're slightly exaggerating at all here? Also, when did buying a place without knowing the area that well make you a yuppie? Sorry, but


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> In South London? I doubt it.
> 
> I once lived next to this scottish nutter on Stockwell Park estate. He was a bit.. unstable, always wore a filthy kinda net wife-beater so we used to call him Rab C (but not to his face! ). Anyway one day he totally fucking lost it with a group of kids who'd been winding him up and jumped off his balcony with a fucking machete and started threatening them  (he also shouted some bizarre racist abuse centering around Nelson Mandela). I hid in my bedroom and watched. They fucking legged it.
> 
> I guess he'd be safe enough in a kilt.


 
I was more thinking of a hypothetical limp-wristed ginger from Tyree in a kilt, not fucking Begby.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

i expect so, but fortunately i don't have to cite references so i think i'll get away with it.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> If it walks like a yuppie, talks like a yuppie, and wants to buy a house in someone else's community without knowing anything about the area like a yuppie, then i'd say it's a yuppie.


Oh give over. Working class women both buy houses and get raped too.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> If it walks like a yuppie, talks like a yuppie, and wants to buy a house in someone else's community without knowing anything about the area like a yuppie, then i'd say it's a yuppie.


 
God what a bell end!


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> God what a bell end!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> God what a bell end!


 






oh noes, i upset a yuppie.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

It's like a master class in being a nob head


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> Oh give over. Working class women both buy houses and get raped too.


 
ignoring your comments on rape, as it's a clear straw man intended to make it look like i said something i didn't, working class people don't buy houses in london these days really.   it's kind of hard to find a working class person who can afford it.  perhaps a person who has a working calss background but has since moved out of that class through education and employment might be able to, but as we all know class is mutable and dependent on circumstances.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> It's like a master class in being a nob head


 
if only people would pay me for it, i'd be able to buy a house in my own community.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> if only people would pay me for it, i'd be able to buy a house in my own community.


How much does a house or flat in Gypsy Hill go for nowadays?


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> How much does a house or flat in Gypsy Hill go for nowadays?


 
It's cheap compared to Brixton...probably about 195/210k for a 1 bed flat....hardly fucking Yuppie 
territory!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2012)

I understand your anger re gentrification el-ahrairah but I think your being bang out of order with the newbie tbf, nothing she has said so far indicates she's a yuppie; if shes been renting in streatham for fourteen years before buying her first place in Gypsy Hill the chances are shes just an ordinary Londoner trying to get on to the capitals insanely priced housing ladder.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> How much does a house or flat in Gypsy Hill go for nowadays?


200k?


----------



## co-op (Sep 28, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> It's cheap compared to Brixton...probably about 195/210k for a 1 bed flat....hardly fucking Yuppie
> territory!


 
Yeah I mean all you need is £20,000+ cash for a deposit and to be earning £60,000 p.a.

You can see why it's such a rough area.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

depends on what you're looking for.  it's still relatively cheap for london, with some one bed flats still available for under 200,000 if you are lucky.  family properties completely unaffordable of course.  which means of course that when I want a family if i want to provide my kids with some security i'll need to go somewhere cheaper and do exactly the same as i complain about.


----------



## g force (Sep 28, 2012)

Gipsy Hill is that expensive? Be better off staying in Streatham.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> It's cheap compared to Brixton...probably about 195/210k for a 1 bed flat....hardly fucking Yuppie
> territory!


 a one bed flat?!

My brother n his wife and kids have a 3 bed maisonette on a nice small council estate in E Finchley for that!

(Brought it 3 years ago mind)


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

co-op said:


> You can see why it's such a rough area.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> a one bed flat?!
> 
> My brother n his wife and kids have a 3 bed maisonette on a nice small council estate in E Finchley for that!


...and when did they buy it?


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry dint mean to like, meant to reply and say I edited. 3 years ago.

London prices are just honestly shocking!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I understand your anger re gentrification el-ahrairah but I think your being bang out of order with the newbie tbf, nothing she has said so far indicates she's a yuppie; if shes been renting in streatham for fourteen years before buying her first place in Gypsy Hill the chances are shes just an ordinary Londoner trying to get on to the capitals insanely priced housing ladder.


 
quite true, not that the first post said anything. but it's friday afternoon and i'm in a foul mood because i've taken a load of shit on behalf of a couple of people who are paid massively more than me and i hate when people jsut show up on urban to remind us plebs that they can afford to live in our towns and we can't. it's shit. "hi guys, can you help me, it'll cost an increase in your rent and mean that there are less places for you to live but you know, ME!" it's crass and insensitive and selfish and sucks. and i resolved to be a massive bell end to everyone who introduces themselves to the community as if we should thank them for deigning to join us.


----------



## co-op (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> quite true, not that the first post said anything. but it's friday afternoon and i'm in a foul mood because i've taken a load of shit on behalf of a couple of people who are paid massively more than me and i hate when people jsut show up on urban to remind us plebs that they can afford to live in our towns we can't. it's shit. "hi guys, can you help me, it'll cost an increase in your rent and mean that there are less places for you to live but you know, ME!" it's crass and insensitive and selfish and sucks.


 
Yeah but as you said, you'll end up doing the same to someone a bit further out. Systemic innit?


----------



## co-op (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


>


 


*runs away*


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> and i resolved to be a massive bell end to everyone who introduces themselves to the community as if we should thank them for deigning to join us.


I'm proper laughing at the word bell end, I used to say it all the time as a kid


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Belushi said:


> shes just an ordinary Londoner trying to get on to the capitals insanely priced housing ladder.


 
capitalism forces us to climb over each other to succeed yes, but don't expect people to thank you for standing on their head.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

co-op said:


> Yeah but as you said, you'll end up doing the same to someone a bit further out. Systemic innit?


 
see above.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> capitalism forces us to climb over each other to succeed yes, but don't expect people to thank you for standing on their head.


 
She's buying a house in an area of London she already lives in, and neither of you are born and bred in the area.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> quite true, not that the first post said anything. but it's friday afternoon and i'm in a foul mood because i've taken a load of shit on behalf of a couple of people who are paid massively more than me and i hate when people jsut show up on urban to remind us plebs that they can afford to live in our towns and we can't. it's shit. "hi guys, can you help me, it'll cost an increase in your rent and mean that there are less places for you to live but you know, ME!" it's crass and insensitive and selfish and sucks. and i resolved to be a massive bell end to everyone who introduces themselves to the community as if we should thank them for deigning to join us.


 
Actually I first joined U75 in about 2000 and used to go by the name Furvert.  I was well known for shitting my pants in public. I think I feel another one brewing...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Actually I first joined U75 in about 2000 and used to go by the name Furvert. I was well known for shitting my pants in public. I think I feel another one brewing...


 
welcome back! proper old skool urbanite!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

no she isn't.  or she wouldn't be asking strangers on the internet about it.

and i don't begrudge her moving from birmingham to streatham, i've visited birmingham, i wouldn't stay there either.  one of the lovely things about round here is that it's very welcoming to people escaping awfulness.  in real life, that is.  not on here.  at least Dr Nookie isn't one of these hipster dicks moving here because it's like totally now.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Furvert! Outed yourself


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Actually I first joined U75 in about 2000 and used to go by the name Furvert. I was well known for shitting my pants in public. I think I feel another one brewing...


 
haha, really?  oops!  welcome back   bet you're glad you made the effort now then.  *shuffles feet embarrassed*


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> haha, really?  oops!  welcome back   bet you're glad you made the effort now then.  *shuffles feet embarrassed*


Always extending the warm hand of friendship 

I do get you about how frustrating it must be never being able to buy anywhere. But I don't think you can blame the normal people who for whatever reason *can*.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

But to be serious for a minute, you make lots of very good points. The selling off of council houses in the 80's has created total crisis for working class people across the country, but particularly in London. Many of my family bought their council houses. I know all the reasons why that wasn't a good thing, but also all the reasons why they wanted to do so. Now Cameron wants to 'reposses' all the council houses in 'good' areas to sell to private investors and herd the working classes into ever more dangerous ghettos - out of sight, out of mind. I'm a working class girl done good - first person in my family to go to uni (I"m 42 so no fees back then. I got a grant) and have been renting since i was 18. I moved to London to be a journalist and have been working here ever since. My parents are retired on a state pension, and although they've given me love and support worth more than any cash prize, they don't have money to give - all the dosh i've saved up for my deposit has been saved by me. Anyway my serious question is, what is the right thing to do? I don't want to keep paying other people's mortgages for rented places where i'm not even allowed to put up a picture without permission. And I don't want to stay in shared houses. I'm too old. But I also completely agree that the working classes are being pushed out of London and don't want to be part of that problem. Talk about shitting on your own doorstep. Yes I've 'done good' but my roots, family and politics matter to me. Now I can't single handedly smash the state, so what do I do? I"m not being chippy, i seriously mean it - politically what do we do? I guess ideally we'd have a situation like the continent where we can all rent, but still be able to paint/put up shelves/lives as we wish, but then i guess there'd always be areas that were 'good' or 'bad'. There'd always been gentrication. It just wouldn't include home ownership. Anyway, I only wanted to know if I was going to feel safe in Gipsy Hill. Something I would want to know if i was renting too. *sigh*


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

London is for everyone. Buy if you can. *shrugs* What else can you do? Continue paying rent to some landlord?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:


> London is for everyone.


it was, Cameron is making sure it's not.

fwiw Dr N, I'd feel torn if I was in your situation too.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> it was, Cameron is making sure it's not.


 Yer. Prick that he is.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

Belushi said:


> welcome back! proper old skool urbanite!


 
Why thank you! You'll be thrilled to know I'm still loose of bowel....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> I only wanted to know if I was going to feel safe in Gipsy Hill.


 

you'll be fine.  tommers lives there and he's a big scaredy cat.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm a lover not a fighter.

Actually.  Hold on.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Actually I first joined U75 in about 2000 and used to go by the name Furvert. I was well known for shitting my pants in public. I think I feel another one brewing...


No wai!   Welcome back Furvert!  

Seeing you and el-ariah arguing and not realising that you knew each other was very funny.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

Maggot said:


> No wai! Welcome back Furvert!
> 
> Seeing you and el-ariah arguing and not realising that you knew each other was very funny.


 
Erm, do we?!! He must have gone under a different name back in my day. You know, when it were all fields.....!

So, ahem, who the bloody hell is he then?!!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

Maggot said:


> No wai! Welcome back Furvert!
> 
> Seeing you and el-ariah arguing and not realising that you knew each other was very funny.


 
Ooh and hello lovely Maggot btw!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> quite true, not that the first post said anything. but it's friday afternoon and i'm in a foul mood because i've taken a load of shit on behalf of a couple of people who are paid massively more than me and i hate when people jsut show up on urban to remind us plebs that they can afford to live in our towns and we can't. it's shit. "hi guys, can you help me, it'll cost an increase in your rent and mean that there are less places for you to live but you know, ME!" it's crass and insensitive and selfish and sucks. and i resolved to be a massive bell end to everyone who introduces themselves to the community as if we should thank them for deigning to join us.


 
It's insensitive to want to and be able to buy a house in the city you want to live in? Have a think, lad.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Yer who is/was el ariah


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Edie said:
			
		

> Yer who is/was el ariah



Rabbit God


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Dubversion.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Rabbit God


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> Dubversion.



lol.....sure it's not Anna Key.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 28, 2012)

Gipsy Hill is not exactly a traditional bastion of the working class being brutally decimated by the arrival of yuppies. It's a fairly quiet area of mixed housing and has been for many decades.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> God what a bell end!


Welcome back, have a hobnob.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> Dubversion.


 
Ah me and the old bugger are good mates now actually!


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> lol.....sure it's not Anna Key.



It's hatman.


----------



## golightly (Sep 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> It's hatman.


 
hatboy.  Although, it's been a very long time since he could be regarded as a boy.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> hatboy.  Although, it's been a very long time since he could be regarded as a boy.





Oh yeah. Hatboy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a hill. inherently unsafe. all those slopes.


plus going by the name there may be gypsies. UNSAFE!


i'm sorry i have nothing helpful to add...


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> plus going by the name there may be gypsies. UNSAFE!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It's a hill. inherently unsafe. all those slopes.
> 
> 
> plus going by the name there may be gypsies. UNSAFE!
> ...


 

Margret finch Queen of the Gypsies lived there

http://www.grosvenorprints.com/stock_detail.php?ref=5760


----------



## ash (Sep 29, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> you'll be fine.  tommers lives there and he's a big scaredy cat.


Should that be 'old stool' urbanite?!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 29, 2012)

Grinder told me about this thread last night.  It delivers.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2012)

You guys aren't far are you?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice bump.  I missed this first time round


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2012)

But is it safe?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 29, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You guys aren't far are you?


yeah, just up the hill a way.


----------



## thriller (Nov 30, 2012)

the name doesn't help if you're middle class and looking at the area. Should have called it Flowers Hill.


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to thank Rubes for pointing me in the direction of this fucking hilarious thread. 

Nice to see you again, Furvert, btw.  I'm still confused who Al Jazeera or whatever he's called is, though.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 2, 2012)

I knew Dr Nookie was Furvert, but not that el-ahawhatsit was Hatboy. Hello Hatboy!


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I knew Dr Nookie was Furvert, but not that el-ahawhatsit was Hatboy. Hello Hatboy!


 
el-ahawhatsit isn't hatboy, actually.  They are another well-known poster, though.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh. Well, hello to whoever you are!


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> el-ahawhatsit isn't hatboy, actually. They are another well-known poster, though.


 
Spoilsport.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> el-ahawhatsit isn't hatboy, actually. They are another well-known poster, though.


 
Oh FFS is Xenforo randomising the login names or what. I can't keep up.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 3, 2012)

golightly said:


> hatboy. Although, it's been a very long time since he could be regarded as a boy.


Apparently he now lives north of the river!!!!!

Shudderds


----------



## hipipol (Dec 3, 2012)

So who is the mysterious el - Mysterypeep?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2012)

Safe as fuck.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2012)

the day before good friday 3 years ago , i was going to a friends house in gyspy hill for the first time at about 1am, my phone died and i got lost. I sat out side the pub in gypsy hill at a loss with a sinking feeling, then this girl came up to me asked if i was ok , i expained the sketch, she then made me come home with her so i wasnt out in the cold, gave me champagne to drink and a whole load of charlie and we chatted all night, i ended up sleeping at the end of her bed, she woke me up with a fry up and we parted company the next day, ive never seen her since, but if thats a gauge of people ion gypsy hill then its ok by me, it almost made me belive in miracles as she was truly an angel....


----------



## keithy (Dec 6, 2012)

I've moved to Gipsy Hill. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2012)

keithy said:


> I've moved to Gipsy Hill. There goes the neighborhood.


hello neighbour!


----------



## keithy (Dec 6, 2012)

Spangles I need somebody to show me around...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2012)

keithy said:


> Spangles I need somebody to show me around...


tbh, we mostly go out in herne hill and brixton still...


----------



## fogbat (Dec 6, 2012)

golightly said:


> el-ahawhatsit isn't hatboy, actually.  They are another well-known poster, though.


Yep. It is confusing


----------

